# Roller Tip



## Happy Days (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a boat rod with a roller tip. The screw came out of the roller tip that holds the roller in. Can I replace the screw or will I need to replace the entire tip? It is an Bass Pro Shop Off Shore rod.

What is an estimate of the cost to replace a roller tip?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm assuming its either a stuart or AFTCO tip in which case you can get the parts individually. You need to make sure you still have the sleeve that goes around the set screw, inside the roller. This sleeve acts like a bearing and is needed in order to keep the roller freely rolling.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

I probably have the parts if you are near Perdido Key. I would think Outcast would have them and I know J&M does in Orange Beach plus the Rod Room. Half Hitch in Navarre.

Easy to repair though take the time to smooth the sides of the roller with fine sandpaper/emory. It will work a lot better.


----------

